
Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo - Schiphol
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buffalo_buffalo_Buffalo_buffalo_buffalo_buffalo_Buffalo_buffalo
======
admay
So the criteria for this to work is that a word needs to be all of the
following;

1\. A proper noun representing a place (Buffalo, NY) 2\. A verb (to buffalo,
to bully or harass) 3\. A noun whose plural is the same as it's singular (a
buffalo, many buffalo)

Badger almost works but it's plural is badgers.

Moose almost works but moose isn't a verb.

~~~
sharemywin
I think Smurf works.

------
InclinedPlane
A translation:

New York bison which New York bison bully also bully other New York bison.

------
fiskerfisker
Norwegian one: (fisker fisker fisker fisker fisker)*

Tran: (fisher{man} fishes fish fishes fisher{man})

